
The benefits and costs of investing in early childhood education - Amorymeltzer
http://equitablegrowth.org/report/the-benefits-and-costs-of-investing-in-early-childhood-education/
======
Amorymeltzer
Some summary charts, claiming $750 in per-capita benefits by 2050, breaking
even in 8 years: [http://equitablegrowth.org/report/prek-snapshot-
us/](http://equitablegrowth.org/report/prek-snapshot-us/)

